# Stockholm tip: the silk museum



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

There's a museum i visited in Stockholm I thought I'd post on in here, since they manufacture silk which ties nicely into... ties.



It's a silk manufacturer that started production in 1833. They still run 140 yo jacquard machines, and the silk is of course outstanding.


----------

